# would this be a good set WOODRIVER CARBIDE



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

woodcraft .com/family.aspx?familyid=5774&homepagedeal=true

10 PC ROUTER BITS 1/2" SHANK
#145060X Price:$50.00

is this set any good for my first bits says I would save 122.00's 

anyone bought any of these or know anything about them


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5774&homepagedeal=true

sorry for the first link I was not at 10 posts yet


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tryingtokeepmyfingers

I have not used this brand But anytime you can buy a new router bit for 5.oo dollars it's a good deal...the norm.. 

and this set looks like it's ok ... K20 German carbide and coated to help prevent resin build up..


===========






tryingtokeepmyfingers said:


> www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5774&homepagedeal=true
> 
> sorry for the first link I was not at 10 posts yet


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are some commonly used profiles. Nice price too.


----------

